# Reel Seats



## rhossack (Apr 16, 2013)

This falls under "& More" category. Someone (can't remember who) asked that I post pics of some reel seats so here are a few.






1 - HRB

2 - Amboyna w/Sap

3 - Mesquite Burl

4 - Playing with shoe dye on maple





FBE





Spalted Oak





Texas Salt Cedar


----------



## Jason (Apr 16, 2013)

Not seeing any pictures?

Jason


----------



## Outdoormarsh (Apr 16, 2013)

I've got pics. Those are awesome


----------



## Sprung (Apr 16, 2013)

I've got the parts for a flyrod that were given to me that I've yet to build. I think it came with a graphite reel seat. Seeing your awesome pics makes me think that I might have to change that for something much nicer!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 16, 2013)

Daren turned me onto this market back in 06 or 07. It's one of many niche markets that most wood sellers won't put the effort into to discover. Good on you for finding it. It's not a small market if you have top notch wood. I have a funny story about custom fly rods and a former president but I cannot tell it because I am not supposed to know my FBE was used in the making of the rod. Don't worry, I never met the particular pres and would'nt waste half a fart to do so. 

Nice looking seats. 

.


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 16, 2013)

Great looking timbers in those Ron.
What do you use for a waterproof finish?

Les


----------



## ssgmeader (Apr 16, 2013)

That was me that asked you Ron. So Kevin you have experience with these. I was thinking of exploring it a bit. I've looked at some of the hardware kits but I've seen so little of these before a few weeks ago. It was Fortuitous that Ron mentioned he did them in another thread. 

So Ron do you hollow out the center? First time I've seen one posted with out the hardware attached.


----------



## rhossack (Apr 18, 2013)

ssgmeader said:


> So Ron do you hollow out the center? First time I've seen one posted with out the hardware attached.


I use a 3/8" drill and then turn the insert.











I have several sets of bushings I use ... here's a 12" piece


----------



## rhossack (Apr 18, 2013)

rdabpenman said:


> Great looking timbers in those Ron.


thank you Les and all for your comments ...



> What do you use for a waterproof finish?



Les ... I use a lot of CA ... and a lot of Tru-Oil and if there is a hint of 'red' in the wood I use a Waterborne Poly Enduro. Lately I've been playing with a Moisture Curing Urethane.


----------



## ssgmeader (Apr 18, 2013)

Did you just caliper the kits and have the bushings made for you at a machine shop. Or did you buy them from a supplier?


----------



## rhossack (Apr 19, 2013)

ssgmeader said:


> Did you just caliper the kits and have the bushings made for you at a machine shop. Or did you buy them from a supplier?


no supplier for these ... I had a set made from SS for me from someone in Aussie land. The brass, delrin and aluminium ones I turn myself using my handy-dandy HF digital calipers.


----------

